# βυθομετρική αποτύπωση



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Το συγκείμενό μου είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει μια βυθομετρική αποτύπωση σε ένα υποθαλάσσιο μέρος για να δουν αν έχει γίνει ζημιά κάπου (σας φώτισα, το ξέρω:)). Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες λεπτομέρειες, το κείμενό μου είναι μια επιστολή μηχανικού. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Themis (Jan 9, 2013)

Ας μας βρίσκεται το sea-floor survey. Επειδή όμως είναι εντελώς διαισθητικό και δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για ψαξίματα, περίμενε να περάσει και κανείς σοβαρότερος γνώστης του θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Έχω βρει και ένα bathymetric chart.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Ειδικός δεν είμαι, αλλά το bathymetric chart μου φαίνεται μια χαρά.
Επίσης υπάρχει και το bathymetric profile που (σε μπακαλίστικη απόδοση) είναι απεικόνιση από το πλάι. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

A *bathymetric chart* is the submerged equivalent of an above-water topographic map. Bathymetric charts are designed to present accurate, measurable description and visual presentation of the submerged terrain.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathymetric_chart
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathymetry

*Βαθυμετρία*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βυθομετρικός_χάρτης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Επειδή το ελληνικό είναι αρκούντως γενικό και ελαφρώς ασαφές* προτιμώ το γενικότερο _sea-floor survey_ που έφερε ο Θέμης.

* Εξηγούμαι: πώς και ποια ζημιά να δείξει η βυθομετρική αποτύπωση; Τι (πρέπει) να δείξουν οι χάρτες και τα προφίλ του βυθού; Αν έφυγε κανένα βουνό από τη θέση του; Αν έγινε κατολίσθηση λόγω π.χ. σεισμού; Αν κάποιες τράτες κατέστρεψαν τον βυθό;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή το ελληνικό είναι αρκούντως γενικό και ελαφρώς ασαφές* προτιμώ το γενικότερο _sea-floor survey_ που έφερε ο Θέμης.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Το αόριστο και ασαφές («αν έχει γίνει ζημιά κάπου») μπορεί να είναι της Παλ Αύρας [που δεν απαντά] και δεν ξέρουμε αν μιλάει για ζημιά σε βυθό (!) ή ζημιά σε σκάφος (γιατί έπεσε σε ξέρα κτλ.). Το μόνο σαφές είναι η *βυθομετρική αποτύπωση*.

Bathymetric charts by OceanGrafix provide the submerged equivalent of above-water topographic maps. They are designed to present an accurate, measurable description and visual presentation of the submerged terrain. 
http://www.oceangrafix.com/products/bathymetriccharts

Πάρτε έναν έτοιμο χάρτη, κουκλί, και παίξτε:
http://www.oceangrafix.com/chart/zoom?chart=54151


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Ζημιά σε εγκαταστάσεις, είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να πει η Παλ Αύρα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Να το πω αλλιώς, μήπως βοηθήσω να διαλέξεις σωστά. Αν η ζημιά δεν είχε γίνει στον βυθό αλλά πάνω σε ένα οροπέδιο, θα χρειαζόταν στην επίμαχη περιοχή τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα (το αντίστοιχο του βυθομετρικού διαγράμματος, δηλαδή) ή φωτογραφική αποτύπωση (το αντίστοιχο του sea-floor survey);


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2013)

Δεν έχω ιδέα, δυστυχώς, γι' αυτό δεν πολυμιλάω. Η επιστολή του μηχανικού είναι, ουσιαστικά, προσφορά, λέει ότι για το τάδε θα πάρω τόσο, για το άλλο τόσο, και για τη βυθομετρική αποτύπωση η χ εταιρεία μάλλον θα πάρει τόσο.


----------

